# άλλο



## seitt

Greetings

Please could I run past you some uses of άλλο which I associate with Colloquial Greek?

Μην το κάνεις άλλο! = Don't do that again!

Θες κι άλλο γάλα; = Do you want even more milk?

Please could you correct these if necessary? Am I right in thinking that it's very colloquial usage?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Tassos

seitt said:


> Μην το κάνεις άλλο! = Don't do that again any more!



_Don't do that again!_ is _Μην το κάνεις αυτό *ξανά*!_ or even better _Μην το *ξανακάνεις*!_



seitt said:


> Θες κι άλλο γάλα; = Do you want even more milk?


----------



## hatzi13

My opinion is that the phrase "do you want _even _more milk?" is accurate because the greek phrase is an emphatic one.


----------



## Αγγελος

hatzi13 said:


> My opinion is that the phrase "do you want _even _more milk?" is accurate because the greek phrase is an emphatic one.



It depends in part on the intonation.
Θες κι άλλο γάλα; (With a strong stress on άλλο) = Do you really want even more milk?
Θες άλλο γάλα; (With the main stress on Θες and άλλο almost enclitically attached to it) = Do you want more milk? Shall I pour you some more?


----------



## Αγγελος

I wouldn't call them "_very _colloquial". They are perfectly standard, idiomatic usage, suitable for all language registers and usable also with the formal 2nd person plural. A tourist guide could perfectly well say to his client "Μην προχωρείτε άλλο, παρακαλώ" = "Please don't go any further", jsut aas a waiter would say "Θέλετε άλλο γάλα;". "Κι άλλο, κι άλλο!" is one way of saying "Encore!"


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - so do I understand rightly that Μην το κάνεις άλλο! (Don't do it again!) is possible, but not ideal, in Modern Greek?

Btw, it would seem from the above that the name of your beautiful συμπρωτεύουσα can also mean, "Do you want more rent?" ("Θες άλλο νοίκι;")


----------



## Tassos

seitt said:


> Many thanks - so do I understand rightly that Μην το κάνεις άλλο! (Don't do it again!) is possible, but not ideal, in Modern Greek?



It an awkward way to convey this particular meaning, "Μην το ξανακάνεις" is way better and unambiguous.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged!


----------



## Αγγελος

seitt said:


> Btw, it would seem from the above that the name of your beautiful συμπρωτεύουσα can also mean, "Do you want more rent?" ("Θες άλλο νοίκι;")



That's an old schoolboy joke, like "Ποια πόλη κυλάει;" (answer: Ο Βόλος, homonymous with βώλος).

Also, note the difference between "Φέρε άλλη μια μπίρα" = "Bring me one more beer" and "Φέρε μια άλλη μπίρα" = "Bring me a different beer, as this one is too warm, stale or whatever."


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much for such a useful and interesting contribution.


----------

